# Clark University Police Officer



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

*Police Officer*
Clark University 
in Worcester, MA

Apply on Institution's Website

*Type:* Full-Time
*Posted:* 11/18/2021
*Category:* Police and Public Safety

*Company Description:*
Founded in 1887, Clark was one of the first all-graduate institutions in the United States. Today the University is a highly-ranked, student-centered institution educating approximately 2,350 undergraduate and 1,150 graduate students to be imaginative and contributing citizens of the world and to advance the frontiers of knowledge and understanding through rigorous scholarship and creative effort. This commitment to scholarship and inquiry reflects the University's commitment to "challenge convention and change our world" and to address issues of critical importance to society. It is also reflected by Clark's many national and international distinctions, including recognition for its diversity and inclusion efforts, innovation, community engagement and impact, as a top green campus, and for having a distinguished geography and international development program. Clark has also been included in the groundbreaking Colleges that Change Lives guide since it was first published in 1996.
Clark is located in Worcester, Massachusetts, a dynamic, diverse city "on the rise." The second largest city in New England, Worcester is home to 11 institutions of higher learning and is increasingly recognized for its growing healthcare and biotechnology communities, its thriving cultural scene, and as a vibrant food hub.

*Job Description:*
Provides flexible, responsive and high quality customer service while providing police, safety and fire protection, to University constituencies and properties; patrols campus buildings, grounds and appropriate areas adjacent to University properties and grounds; enforces State laws as well as rules and regulations of the University; investigates accidents and complaints; prepares reports; handles confidential/sensitive materials and performs related work as required.
*Major Responsibilities: *

Patrols the buildings, grounds and properties of the University and appropriate adjacent areas on foot or in a police vehicle to ensure the security of the buildings, properties and community members, to guard against trespass, theft, damage of property, fire and injury to individuals.
Maintains order among visitors, students and the University community, directs traffic and parking of motor vehicles and provides information as needed.
Exercises police powers in the detection and apprehension of law violators, investigates accidents and complaints and working with other law enforcement entities.
Safeguards and transports monies and valuables to banks and other areas as required.
Performs police duties at various events on campus.
Prepares reports on investigations conducted and appropriate incidents occurring during tours of duty Passes on all appropriate information that happen on tours of duty to relief officers.
Operates such equipment as two-way radios, computers and software; facsimile machines, base stations emergency and medical equipment and office machines.
Determines whether a violation has occurred and the appropriate course of action to follow.
Follows appropriate course of action to take in emergencies.
Assesses road and sidewalk conditions to determine need for snow removal and treatments.
Locks and unlocks doors and gates. Responds to alarms.
Enforces campus parking rules and regulations.
Recommends protective safety measures for all appropriate safety, fire or hazardous material situations.
Actively supports the teaching and learning process. Works to create a student-centered environment.
Working actively with other areas of the University to ensure a spirit of college-wide collaboration collegiality, civility and teamwork.
Perform other related duties as assigned.

*Requirements:*

Possess a valid Massachusetts driver's license.
Appointee must be eligible to obtain, or possess, police powers pursuant to MGL Ch. 22C sec. 63 regarding Special State Police appointment.
Knowledge of police procedures and practices, laws and fire prevention methods.
Knowledge of arrest and criminal procedures in courts.
Possess, or be qualified to possess, a Massachusetts License to Carry Firearms permit appropriate to police officer needs.
Ability to maintain discipline, deal with the public, recognize fire hazards and walk long hours indoors and outdoors under varying climatic conditions.
Ability to exercise clear and quick thinking in emergencies while maintaining professionalism.
Ability to write complete and concise police reports.
Possess or be able to possess CPR certifications.
Willingness to work nights and weekends and to report for duty as needed.
Pass an extensive background check and be CORI check.
Sufficient strength, endurance and physical dexterity to perform duties and responsibilities of this job including heavy work with exposure to inclement weather for prolonged periods of time.
Must be able to wear and use appropriate protective equipment as necessary.
Must successfully pass a series of physical, written, psychological, illegal substance and medical tests as required by the Chief of Police and to satisfaction
Maintain the proper level of fitness for police duties
Working knowledge of the buildings, grounds and properties of the University
Ability to speak and understand Spanish preferred
Completed Police Academy or equivalent training
Experience in a College/University law enforcement atmosphere exercising a community oriented philosophy
Clark University currently requires all employees and students to be vaccinated against COVID-19. Exemptions will be made for medical or disability reasons or religious beliefs, and could be made, at the sole discretion of the University, for other well-documented reasons.

*Additional Information:*
Clark University embraces equal opportunity and affirmative action as core values: we believe that cultivating an environment that embraces and promotes diversity is fundamental to the success of our students, our employees and our community. This commitment applies to every aspect of education, services, and employment policies and practices at Clark. Our commitment to diversity informs our efforts in recruitment, hiring and retention. All positions at Clark share in the responsibility for building a community that values diversity and the uniqueness of others by exhibiting integrity and respect in interacting with all members of the Clark community to create an atmosphere of fairness and belonging. We strongly encourage members from historically underrepresented communities, inclusive of all women, to apply.
Clark University offers a generous benefit package for full and, if applicable, part-time employees that include; paid time off, generous retirement plan, group health and dental insurance, life insurance, and tuition, along with use of many campus amenities. For a complete list of benefits for eligible employees visit here.

*Application Instructions:*
To be considered for this position, you must submit your credentials online. Create a *Clark University Careers* Account by clicking on the *APPLY NOW* button below. You will be able to upload the following documents, which are required for consideration:

Resume
Cover letter
See the FAQ for using our online system. Please contact us if you need assistance applying through this website.
Already have a Clark University Careers Account? Login to your account to add documents or update your account.
Review of applications will begin immediately and continue until the position is filled. Salary will be commensurate with skills and experience.
Applicants must be currently authorized to work in the United States for any employer.
*HR to select:* A successful background check is required upon acceptance.

Clark University embraces equal opportunity and affirmative action as core values: we believe that cultivating an environment that embraces and promotes diversity is fundamental to the success of our students, our employees and our community. This commitment applies to every aspect of education, services, and employment policies and practices at Clark. Our commitment to diversity informs our efforts in recruitment, hiring and retention. All positions at Clark share in the responsibility for building a community that values diversity and the uniqueness of others by exhibiting integrity and respect in interacting with all members of the Clark community to create an atmosphere of fairness and belonging. We strongly encourage members from historically underrepresented communities, inclusive of all women, to apply.


----------

